# Batman



## Betty Boop (Jan 11, 2009)

Can you believe what sells/gets sold on EBAY ???

I just spotted this and can't help but wonder will it go the distance

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...330299948061&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1

Or item number 330299948061 if you can already find your way around.


HA HA HA


----------



## Kurto (Jan 11, 2009)

what the? At least it doesn't look like the virgin mary!


----------



## dunmovin (Jan 11, 2009)

How bizzare .......although people will buy anything on ebay lol


----------



## warren63 (Jan 11, 2009)

Looks more like Superman to me


----------



## Sel (Jan 11, 2009)

Doesnt look much like batman..


----------



## yeldarb (Jan 11, 2009)

Holy Smoke Robin, the nutrigrain has been let out of the bag, to the bat cave. 
I reckon it will fetch $8.20. but the weevils will be there worst enemy.


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow!!! that's is so................................awesomely crap why would people waste their money on something that will probably decompose in 4 years time!!

but i guess in a small way it's kind of cool but i wouldn't waste my money on it i would just wait to see if one pops up in my nutrigrain.


----------



## KaaTom (Jan 11, 2009)

That isjust completely ludacris (sp?) but you know some idiot will buy it


----------



## junglepython2 (Jan 11, 2009)

It all stems from a a piece of cereal which looked like ET that was put up a few years ago and went for big bucks.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Jan 11, 2009)

it will go well with th et nutrigrain.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Jan 11, 2009)

someone swapped a paperclip for a house a while back.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Jan 11, 2009)

http://oneredpaperclip.blogspot.com/


----------



## misssullivan (Jan 11, 2009)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> someone swapped a paperclip for a house a while back.




I remember that! lol. pritty smart realy!


----------



## malika (Jan 11, 2009)

Poor child having his food taken away from under his nose  hehehe


----------



## Vat69 (Jan 11, 2009)

That is so win.


----------



## Toastie (Jan 11, 2009)

lol! i've heard a few stories like this and people do buy it! It's Crazy, unfortunatly some people scam religious folk with these types of things like one I read a few weeks back of a lady claiming to have put a piece of bread into a toaster and a face was toasted into the bread, supposidly looking like some relgious icon and a museum owner bought it off her for 2 million dollars! i think its unreal!


----------



## Vixen (Jan 11, 2009)

yeldarb said:


> Holy Smoke Robin, the nutrigrain has been let out of the bag, to the bat cave.
> I reckon it will fetch $8.20. but the weevils will be there worst enemy.


 
Ahaha :lol:


----------



## Bigbird (Jan 11, 2009)

I sold a metcard (Melbourne public transport ticket) on ebay. I happened to purchase the ticket at 8:08am on the 08/08/08, which is very lucky to the Chinese. It sold for $10. One man's trash can be another man's treasure, although I think the Nutrigrain is pushing it a bit. It doesn't even look like Batman.


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 11, 2009)

OMG I want it :shock:


----------



## megrim (Jan 11, 2009)

KaaTom said:


> but you know some idiot will buy it



I just placed it's first bid ^_^


----------



## FAY (Jan 11, 2009)

Can you put a negative amount in...so they have to pay you to actually take it??


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Jan 11, 2009)

it's got a bid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KaaTom (Jan 11, 2009)

Crazy_Snake08 said:


> it's got a bid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
I know can you believe it.....! :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## =bECS= (Jan 11, 2009)

megrim said:


> I just placed it's first bid ^_^





> Crazy_Snake08 said:
> 
> 
> > it's got a bid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Hahahaha, funnily enough, i can


----------



## KaaTom (Jan 11, 2009)

Ah well we all have our differences, what some people regard as trash others regard as treasure


----------



## LauraM (Jan 11, 2009)

omg i want it ill run arounnd school saying i have a piece of nutrigrain that looks like batman wooot .. those other people will be so jealous...........


----------



## megrim (Jan 11, 2009)

LauraM said:


> omg i want it



You'll have quite the bidding war!!! I'm crazy with eBay, I could go as high as $1.20, even $1.25.

Bring it.


----------



## Lewy (Jan 11, 2009)

megrim said:


> you'll have quite the bidding war!!! I'm crazy with ebay, i could go as high as $1.20, even $1.25.
> 
> Bring it.


 

lol


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Jan 11, 2009)

if i bought it not that i would coz it's kinda stupid (my opinion) i wouldn't be able to keep it on display i would eat it


----------



## megrim (Jan 11, 2009)

i_LoVe_AnImAlS said:


> if i bought it not that i would coz it's kinda stupid (my opinion) i wouldn't be able to keep it on display i would eat it



Oh I totally plan on eating it if I win. In a thimble full of milk. I will however, print and frame the 'auction win confirmation' screen thingy.


----------



## Vat69 (Jan 11, 2009)

I once had a peanut M&M that looked like the Yellow Submarine and planned on selling it on ebay. I took a photo of it, then thought 'Mmm M&M nom (ate it)...D'oh!' >.<


----------



## Boney (Jan 11, 2009)

how come you where looking for ceral on ebay when you can buy it at woolworths and you dont have to pay $2.50 freight?


----------



## Betty Boop (Jan 11, 2009)

I like to check out the weird things that get listed. There is an entire section just for them. It's amazing what you see listed there somethimes.


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Jan 11, 2009)

yer weird things like tissues!!!!


----------



## Betty Boop (Jan 14, 2009)

megrim said:


> Oh I totally plan on eating it if I win. In a thimble full of milk. I will however, print and frame the 'auction win confirmation' screen thingy.


 
LOL megrim, looks like you will be enjoying that nutrigrain !


----------



## tattoolizzie (Jan 14, 2009)

This is why I stay of ebay when I've been drinking.


----------

